# Aleutian Idol's



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just got back from a 7 day trip to Adak, AK in the Aleutian Isands...We battled the weather, eagles, rats & a gas spill but still managed to check off a few birds on my list.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

My 1st birds of the trip and my first Greater Scaup Bluebill and full plummage Goldeneye.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

My blind @ Clam Lagoon!








My favorite Duck in the whole world...Harlequin


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hen's in the decoys a lot!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

My 1st Black Scotter








My buddies Brandon & Steve with a dandy limit of Harlequins in Finger Bay in the Bering Sea!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Got one of the rarest birds in all of North America. The Aleutian Green Wing Teal. Found only in the Aleutians. They do not migrate. We all managed to shoot a pair each! Here I am with my new found friend & guide Isaac.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

These were EVERYWHERE. Wish we could've had one for the wall!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

We hunted the Bering Sea, Clam Lagoon & several freshwater lakes, ponds & streams. Got some nice Pintails & Greater Scaups!









I was really jacked up for these...My 1st ever Oldsquaws.









Nice sprig on this one!









Got more pic's if anybody else would like to check out on my site...Click on the link below!
Thanks for checking out!
http://www.roughridergamebirds.com/2010pics.html


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow is all i have to say. I gotta get up there.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Rick Acker said:


> These were EVERYWHERE. Wish we could've had one for the wall!


 What type of birds are they? Were they not in season?

That pinny you got is amazing!

Nice pics Rick as always!


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Those are some sweet pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Rick,
Would you mind sharing the guide service you used?
Thanks,
GW


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Looks like you got some more work on your hands! I would be putting all of them on the wall! The Emperor Goose would be one for the wall forsure!!!!! My favorite birds are the Oldsquaws.

Congats on the successful trip!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Mav, it's going to cost me a small fortune in glass case mounts... :beer:

Went with akduckhunts.com I hunted with them before in Valdez a few years back. Isaac lives on the island and knows where the birds are. Missed out on a Pacific Eider and Eurasian Widgeons...Weather and a gas spill in the harbor kept us from getting after them the last few days, so we had fewer chances.

Already planning my next trip to Alaska. Hope to go every three years. Kodiak, St. Paul, Cold Bay, & Homer are all on my list! Be warned, once you go...Alaska gets in your blood!


----------



## hoss711 (Dec 27, 2009)

That looks like an awsome hunt I will have to start planning one myself and that is a great pintail


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

AWESOME Rick! :thumb:


----------



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

Whoever was referring to pics of the geese, they are actually called Emperor Geese. I believe they are on the near threatened list so there isn't a season on them.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

:strapped: Dang Rick! Nice work!


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

wow i am jelous of that big stack of harlys! nice!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks like an amazing hunt, that is something that I want to do sometime in my life is go up there to shoot ducks!


----------

